# A must try strawberry and biltong salad!!



## Peter-John (Oct 21, 2009)

Absolutely DELICIOUS strawberry salad....


 Ingredients:


 Biltong bits (beef jerky) – Preferable moist
 Fresh strawberries
 Feta cheese
 Fresh lettuce
 Top it off with balsamic vinegar and olive oil


 This salad is absolutely breath taking...It's best to make one plate at a time (not in a bulk bowl), thus   giving it time to rest for about a minute or so...letting the balsamic vinegar and olive oil, drench the feta cheese and biltong.


 Give it a go, you won't regret it.


 PJ


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 26, 2009)

strawberries with meat? Im always a bit skeptical about this? Is it good?


----------



## Peter-John (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi FuzzyB


 I know what you mean, my reactions were exactly the same at first, but believe me it is divine.


 The combination of the sweet strawberries and the fairly salty meat is absolutely breathtaking.


 The balsamic vinegar and olive oil just tops it off.


 You must really try it and let me know what you think.


 Regards
 PJ


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 28, 2009)

This is interesting///i love strawberries..will give this a try soon...thank for sharing


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't care for feta cheese...is there another cheese you would recommend?


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 29, 2009)

I will give it a go buyt have to visit the local South African shop for the biltong first! Hehe - luckily for me there is one in my toen here so will definately check it out and do it soon


----------



## Peter-John (Nov 4, 2009)

Mrs. Cuillo said:


> I don't care for feta cheese...is there another cheese you would recommend?



	 	 Don't you like feta??


 I haven't actually tried other cheeses with this particular salad... what type of cheese do you prefer e.g. salty, sweet or a combination of both??


 However, I suggest that if you do want to try other cheeses, use cheeses that are soft, creamy and moist e.g. Acapella or Brie au poivre.


Hope this helps.
PJ


----------

